

Ambitious South Korean Parents See Tall as All - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/23/world/asia/23seoul.html

======
lhuang
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15161403>

Anecdotally, walking through the hallways of some of the top flight MBA
programs you def notice the above-average height (for both genders).

